# need some pct



## jyoung8j (Oct 29, 2012)

Getting ready to start test e and npp.. Wht type of pct should b used for this blast.. thx j


----------



## SAD (Oct 29, 2012)

Is this a blast?  Or a cycle?

Have you ever run a successful PCT before?  If yes, then figure out the best time to start it, and do the same thing.  If no, then read up a little bit and I think you'll find some posts suggesting some tried and true, or new but proven, PCTs.

Then post back up what YOU think is a good PCT (assuming you're talking about a cycle and not a blast), and we'll help you tweak it or tell you it's perfect.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 29, 2012)

with npp you will need to give it time to clear before you can start nolva.

So either drop the npp a wk early to just use clomid alone for the first wk of pct.

ex...


cycle

1-11 tes
1-10 npp
1-11 hcg

pct 11-15
clomid 100/100/50/25
nolva 40/20/20 wks 12-15 (giving time for the npp to clear)


----------



## jyoung8j (Oct 29, 2012)

A cycle.. no never used pct never had any sides with just the test cycles.. I've heard diff stuff to use was just seeing Wht everyone recommends for npp and test.. my idea was 2 wks after last pin of test with nolva..


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 29, 2012)

Get some caber at .5mgs twice a week for the npp


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 29, 2012)

jyoung8j said:


> A cycle.. no never used pct never had any sides with just the test cycles.. I've heard diff stuff to use was just seeing Wht everyone recommends for npp and test.. my idea was 2 wks after last pin of test with nolva..



Yea, didnt really see the tes e in the 1st post.  wait 2wks to start the clomid/nolva.  That will be enough time for npp to clear so you can start both clomid + nolva the same day.  


during those 2wks you will want to use 500 hcg every day


----------

